# Breeding through the fence



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I was wondering about this.. does it actually happen? Or is it impossible?? :scratch: I was told that a buck can breed a doe through a fence quite easily. :shrug: Thanks for your thoughts in advance!!! :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't ever had it happen but I've heard of it happening. We keep the bucks totally away from our does.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I havnt had it happen but i have heard others say they have. I have a friend that had a buck try and he ripped apart his parts so bad on eht fence she had to put him down. I keep a chainlink fence with hotwire on both sides between my bucks and does.
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i've never had it happen...but like the others...i've heard of it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought it happened -- but then the doe never kidded on the date she was separated for but kidded for a date that they were together -- well possibly a combo of both with a premie and full term. it was a strange circomstance.

The fact is they are determined buggers and I wouldnt pull it past them.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Our last doe that kidded was an oopsie and was not supposed to be bred yet. We didn't put her in with any bucks so the only possible way it happened was through the fence. We had the buck next door not even thinking that they would do something like that. We got lucky and it was a buck I had planned on using when she was a little bigger anyway. She kidded perfectly fine with 2 very healthy kids thank goodness. Needless to say, the buck is now in another pen away from the girls LOL.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear... I thought I clicked on "no" and it says I clicked on "yes", but NO i have never had it happen :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope it won't happen to my does!! Thanks for your opinions I value them greatly. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I personally never had it happen ....but... I have heard of it happening with other breeders.. :sigh:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

My bucks are in a diff barn, but I've heard of it happening.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My bucks share a fenceline with my does, never had it happen there, BUT whe Angel was 4 months old and Chief was 6 months old, he was out browsing with Hank and I saw him get her throughht the other side of the fence....I thot he was standing against the gate trying to get the bucket hanging on the post...when I saw my baby hunch up I KNEW what he was doing! IT IS possible if they are determined enough....and Angel delivewred a beautiful healthy little doe a week befre she turned a full 9 months old, all on her own too!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for all your thoughts!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NP....glad we could help............. :wink: :greengrin:


----------

